# Sarcastic comments about Detailing.... What would you say?



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This was from a guy I used to work with after he saw pics i'd put up of a BMW i detailed this weekend:

*"Nick mate , do you have a life ? Clearly no lol surley this is what the polish car valet places are for !!!!!"*
(Re Polish i think he is referring to Polish people)

Nice comment I thought??

I didn't want to get tooo defensive but this guy was a bit of a tool when i worked with him and always used to bullsh*t about various things - plus has never actually had a nice car in his life....

Anyone else have nice comments like this from people?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

"it'll only get dirty again"

so will your bum but you still wipe it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup I've used that one to my neighbour, he comes round and asks serious questions now. He even helped me with the exhaust briefly saturday afternoon and helped clean the inside of the panels. ANd he's 90!


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

When I was out at my car, I got 7 "Do you want to come and do mine?"... No, I've spent the best part of 2 days doing it... I think I deserve a rest =/


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If people are jealous they will make sarcastic comments normally. Ask him what he does in his spare time?

Everybody has different hobbies and tastes, just one of those things that you ignore the idiots and educate people who show genuine interest.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

God that expression "get a life" really bugs the hell out of me and not just when its used to be sarcastic to detailers. Usually trotted out by people who mistakenly seem to think their leisure time is spent in a much more fulfilling way. I've never been interested in stamp or coin collecting but I wouldn't be sarcastic to someone who does by using the derogatory comment "you need to get a life".


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I had typed out a massive reply to him but deleted it before posting it - sometimes it makes you feel better even just to type it out I find ;-)

It's just annoying, I actually made a bit of money cleaning this car as it was a favour to our MD at work - I can't think of a single hobby i've had before where i've actually made a bit of spare money doing it either, not compared to what i have spent in the past.....

It's hard not to bite but i was going to remind him that if he were to ever own a nice car he may want to take good care of it etc... 

Some people will simply never understand the difference between washing, polishing, waxing etc and think that you just spend a whole day "WASHING" a car???


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I have mates who take the mick out of me all the time, yet they are the ones that go out every Friday and Saturday night. Will easily spend £50 a time and then just pi$$ it all up the wall.

Now tell me who should get a life!!


My neighbour across the road was always taking the pi$$ until one day whilst i was doing a very nice RS4 I let slip just how much I was being paid to "clean" the car.
He hasn't said anything to me ever since!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Some people will simply never understand the difference between washing, polishing, waxing etc and think that you just spend a whole day "WASHING" a car???


I have a friend who has just bought a brand new black Mazda 3. I offered to give it a pre-winter clean and wax but she just looked puzzled and said "but its a new car, it doesn't need that." Trying to explain the protection a good wax would give just fell on deaf ears. :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Deano said:


> "it'll only get dirty again"
> 
> so will your bum but you still wipe it.


I'm gonna have to use that one! It's class!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

BlackCat said:


> I have mates who take the mick out of me all the time, yet they are the ones that go out every Friday and Saturday night. Will easily spend £50 a time and then just pi$$ it all up the wall.
> 
> Now tell me who should get a life!!


Well said mate.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh some of them ive met id prefer to punch the ****ers...but most around me have began to be chatty....


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> I have mates who take the mick out of me all the time, yet they are the ones that go out every Friday and Saturday night. Will easily spend £50 a time and then just pi$$ it all up the wall.
> 
> Now tell me who should get a life!!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more tbh, I have the same sort of friends who spend that every night on booze/weed and they always ask why I have nice stuff and my car looks nicer than theirs???


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> *"Nick mate , do you have a life ? Clearly no lol surley this is what the polish car valet places are for !!!!!"*
> (Re Polish i think he is referring to Polish people)


_*<whilst pointing your nose in the air, I would say>
"oh we don't have those sorts near where I live!"*_

Mwah ha ha


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id have said something like , nah i just like to keep my car nice , i dont like looking like a gipo in some filthy old shed


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

nickg123 said:


> I had typed out a massive reply to him but deleted it before posting it - sometimes it makes you feel better even just to type it out I find ;-)


Very true, theres nothing to be gained by biting when these people dangle the bait.
They are only jealous.

I've had a few coments before, but nothing too obnoxious.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard all the above, but what i try and do now is educate people especially within the workplace.
I find the majority just can't be bothered to wash never mind polish,glaze and wax... that's their choice.

J


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I work for IBM and the car park is full of loads of nice cars, and the paint/maintenance is shocking. When I speak to anyone though they all say the same thing "It's a Company car so I don't care".

Seems such a shame. 
I wont even mention the white Audi TT RS or the black range Rover Sport that looks so awefull in direct sunlight I have to look away.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

BlackCat said:


> I work for IBM and the car park is full of loads of nice cars, and the paint/maintenance is shocking. When I speak to anyone though they all say the same thing "It's a Company car so I don't care".
> 
> Seems such a shame.
> *I wont even mention the white Audi TT RS or the black range Rover Sport that looks so awefull in direct sunlight I have to look away.*


You just did :lol:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

doh!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

neighbour "you will polish it away"

me "not today, im applying a nano coat to protect it"

he looked puzzled :lol:


----------



## S4twiggy (Jul 11, 2010)

this is my favourite "your going to wash off the paint if you keep doing that" LMAO im glad everyone knows me around my streets so most of them know what is going on with the car but some people really look at me stupid when i wash the car in the rain and say "you are crazy, whats the point" well my darling the point is i have a garage so after my car is washed it goes inside and when the door is closed no im not in there tugging away at my little plonker as im red faced and working up a sweat, its because ive been applying and buffing off products on my car to get it looking like it does. the best thing is though is when the garage door opens up 2 days later and i bring the car out and they just look at it and not wanting me to notice they pretend to look the other way but as im driving away i can see you in my rear view you little Audi S4 perverts lol


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I usually get some good banter off the postie when I'm doing my car. He always says some wideo comment about missing a bit or something, doesn't mean any harm. 

He said today though that he'd bring his car around in 20mins so I could do it. I said if you give me £20 it's a deal. Looked at me with some shock and said Nah the kids do it for a tenner. "aye, but they dont use autoglym etc, only the best for my car" That was the end of that, till next week!


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

I get all of these comment's haha.. 
I just turn a blind eye to it now . Im always cleaning something some girl who lives up my road always looks and secretly shakes her head in discust. At the end of the day im probably getting paid more doing that than she gets from her dayjob at the recreation centre  .. 
Makes me feel all warm inside lol..

Plus my neghbour is just as bad as me ( im worse ) yet he still likes to make comment's .. He just doesn't drive his in order tro make it dirty ..


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ignore it, they want a reaction out of you. Simple fact is when you sell your car, it'll be worth 100s/1000s more than their pile of junk.

_"Polish in the pounds"_ came from somewhere!!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

cawsey20 said:


> I get all of these comment's haha..
> I just turn a blind eye to it now . Im always cleaning something some girl who lives up my road always looks and secretly shakes her head in discust.


Bend her over the bonnet and get her to take a close look at the shine !!


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

lol..


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Bend her over the bonnet and get her to take a close look at the shine !!


Haha quality!!!:lol::buffer:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't get a comment as such, but gave my car its first good wash and wax at the new house, a chap down the street came out and smiled as he walked passed with his missus to catch the train near were i live

2 hours+ later they returned and I caught the look of "his still washing it" on his face, :doublesho

to which i replied "cheaper than taking the Mrs shopping" 

which to be honest isn't quite correct when you add it all up


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol can i meet your misses.
i just smile and carry on working if they want to follow me around they are more than welcome , they tend to get fed up before i do


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Your washing it again - It'll only get mucky.....

Yeah so does your living room carpet, but you keep hoovering it!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Who cares,In my eyes I am not hurting/causing anybody any harm so if the want to get sarcastic let them its only because there jealous.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My wife has a dig every now and then and I say "well i could be selling drugs to children what would you prefer"

My neighbour says "washing it again wanna do mine after" I think to myself what your nice black car that you clearly wash with a brillo pad ....no thanks


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the looks on the neighbours faces when they go out in the morning and come back sometimes 8 hours later and your still at it, they are the best :lol:

all my neighbours think im a nut job, taking pictures whilst cleaning the car all day!

i make sure i get up on sunday mornings if im using a machine to, they love waking up to it whirling away :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im so glad I live in the country, and out of view from the road!

I was over in Nottingham In the summer and I went out to wash my uncles BMW and with in 15mins of starting one of that neighbours already said 'you can do mine next', man i couldnt take that everytime I wash my car.


----------



## Cole (Aug 22, 2010)

I get it at work where it comes to how much I've spent on cleaning products etc for my car saying why bother it's just a car they just don't understand they really don't


----------



## 1gear (Sep 30, 2010)

Luckily my days off are in the week, and most of the neighbours work in the week and have weekends off. 
Ill start in the morning and im usually done by the time they get home so i dont have any of it. If anyone is about they might look then walk past so luckily i dont get any stupid comments:thumb:
The only comment i did get was "washing it wont make it any faster you know" from a neighbour when i washed the car after work one time but that was it.
I normally just do a smile and a little laugh but say nothing if i get stupid comments. Works well at work with customers and with most stupid comments i get every day.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

the neighbours don`t say owt anymore as thay think i`m mad , 

although some have changed there tune a bit and are asking for theres doing


----------



## 784cy (Sep 5, 2010)

My neighbour has just got a new car, he replaces his every 2 years...very nice....
well it was nice, until it rained the other day and silly old beggar went out after it stropped with a dirty old rag and dried it off....omg !!

When he got it...he said that the dealer he bought it from told him not to wash it....as the paint will come off....!!!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I did my neighbours car last weekend!!
He was genuinely happy with the results, as was I with the money.
I did the neighbour on the other side a couple of months back aswell, they used to say things to me but hasn't said anything for a while.

I think people are getting used to seeing me out cleaning the cars by now.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Deano said:


> "it'll only get dirty again"
> 
> so will your bum but you still wipe it.


Right on brother. 
Yes it will get dirty again but so do houses and offices but we spend plenty of time cleaning them again or hiring companies to come in and do it for us

At least with detailing and refinishing, it takes longer for cars to get dirty again and they are a joy to clean


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I stopped at the petrol station yesterday after doing a good 8 hour winter detail on the car.

It looked like it had just came out the showroom and under the lights it looked even better. (from a distance) 

Anyway the girl at the counter chirps up with, "either you've been cleaning that all weekend or it's just been painted" Now I like a compliment as it's a rare car, but there was something sarcastic about it.

Then the older guy chirps in with, "What polish did you use on it" Trying not to be rude as it was a decent question I just said it would take me days to explain.

He seemed genuinely miffed, but if I had mentioned 3M fast cut, 203's his head would have exploded.

I get the usual comments though, didn't help I was out washing the car in the rain on sunday, preperation for Mondays detail. People really must think i'm mental.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

lol... I know what you mean when people say "what polish did you use".... I try to explain the difference between polish and wax... Luckily most mates, and work colleagues know what I do, so don't really take the **** etc....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> lol... I know what you mean when people say "what polish did you use".... I try to explain the difference between polish and wax... Luckily most mates, and work colleagues know what I do, so don't really take the **** etc....


A colleague at work was picking up their new Audi A4 avant last week and he kept saying what do you know about the "Dodo Polish" "It's meant to be amazing" Aparently his friend recommended it.

Kinda let him know in a nice way there isn't a dodo "Polish" so to speak. I said did he mean Lime Prime?

Turns out it was a wax he was talking about and it makes your car look great!

To the unassuming person, a wax is like the miracle product to make your car look great.

He also says that Silicone based waxes are a million times better than the Dodo one which in his words is "a pure carnuba wax" I don't think he understands wax to be fair.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't get many comments when detailing at home...my nearest neighbour is an 89 year old woman who is largely housebound, and everyone else in the village knows me anyway so the comments I do get are never properly sarcastic or anything, just stuff like...

'Cleaning the car again Andrew?'
'Yep!'
'Good for you. Can do mine next if you like...' 

However, when I build/buy a house of my own, the garage will be round the back, away from prying eyes :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't get many comments where I live now, I live in an area where I'm surrounded by old people, so it's great most of them stop for a news, and bring me out a cup of tea or juice or something. A good few of them comment what a good job I'm doing, it's really refreshing.

My old place I could not really detail that often as it was on a main road, and street walkway. I used to get some really sarcastic comments, they didn't bother me. I just used to pull out my shotgun and pump them a few times with hot lead. My patio got pretty full so I had to move. Will make a good find for archeologists in a few hundred years time.:lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A Fast Sloth said:


> My old place I could not really detail that often as it was on a main road, and street walkway. I used to get some really sarcastic comments, they didn't bother me. I just used to pull out my shotgun and pump them a few times with hot lead. My patio got pretty full so I had to move. Will make a good find for archeologists in a few hundred years time.:lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeez! Thats a show I used to love, haven't seen it on any channels for years! Time that Dave or GOLD brought it back!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A Fast Sloth said:


> Jeez! Thats a show I used to love, haven't seen it on any channels for years! Time that Dave or GOLD brought it back!


I'm lucky enough to have them on DVD so can watch them anytime. :thumb:


----------

